# We Were Bored.....



## MJS (Aug 21, 2013)

So we decided to kill someone.

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...lian-ballplayer-prompts-threats-boycotts?lite



> Anonymous threats against a local high school and calls for a travel boycott by Australians to the United States came Tuesday after three Oklahoma teens were charged in the random shooting of a college baseball player jogging down a tree-lined street.
> Christopher Lane, 22, a native of Melbourne, Australia, and a rising senior at East Central University, was gunned down Friday in Duncan, Okla. Police said one of the teens charged in the case said the boys "were bored" and didnt have anything to do, so they decided to kill somebody.
> James Francis Edwards Jr., 15, and Chancey Allen Luna, 16, were charged with murder. A third teenager, Michael Dewayne Jones, 17, was charged with being an accessory to murder after the fact and with firing a weapon. All were charged as adults, according to the Stephens County District Attorneys Office.



If we're lucky, these 3 pieces of ****, will rot in a prison cell for many, many years.  I mean really...what the hell goes thru someones mind, to do something like this?  Because you're bored?  Oh, I'm sure we'll hear how their fatherless or some other BS excuse, but I'm sorry, lacking a parent is NO excuse for something like this, and furthermore, their parents failed, big time, in raising these kids.  Oh I have to wonder....where's Jesse, Al, and the rest of the idiots that were crying foul with Zimmerman and Martin?  

I could think of a dozen things that these dirt bags could be doing, if they're that bored.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 21, 2013)

I saw this on the news this morning and it is just sickening.

 One of these dirt bags allegedly was laughing when arrested

Also note Oklahoma does have a death penalty


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 21, 2013)

Disgusting!  I hope they rot in prison.


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 21, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Also note Oklahoma does have a death penalty



Not for kids


----------



## Steve (Aug 21, 2013)

Agreed all the way around.  Very sad story.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2013)

Unbelievable.


----------



## MJS (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.courant.com/news/breaking/la-na-nn-oklahoma-australia-20130820,0,5096970.story



> Jennifer Luna, whose son reportedly is one of the suspects, told ABC in Australia that she didn't think he was involved.



Denial!  Of course no parent wants to believe their kid did something wrong.  




> "I know in my heart that he did not pull the trigger but if he had anything to do with it, yes he does need to be punished," she said.



Damn right he needs to be punished!  Oh, and it doesnt matter if he pulled the trigger or not.  The fact that he was in the car makes him just as guilty as the others!




> "I don't believe he needs a life sentence or a death penalty. That's my baby boy. It would kill me if my son got that kind of sentence."



He doesn't need a life sentence or dp?  Oh really?  Gee, seems like nobody in the car seemed to care much about giving this poor guy a death sentence.  Sorry Jenn....your son, along with the other 2 pieces of trash, need to be locked up for a long time.  




> She told ABC that her son had been acting normally on the day of the shooting.
> "He seemed like he always was, he told me he loved me. Then he said he was going to go and hang out, it's the same thing every day," she told ABC. "He didn't act no different than any other day.



Hmm...I wonder what her idea of normal is. 




> Every kid likes to fight but as far as getting in trouble, he's never been in trouble."



Really?  Every kid likes to fight?  Sooo....what do you call fighting...not getting into trouble??

I wonder if Jenn would have such a relaxed attitude if someone beat the hell out of her kid.


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 21, 2013)

MJS said:


> So we decided to kill someone.
> 
> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...lian-ballplayer-prompts-threats-boycotts?lite
> 
> ...



Jesse, Al and the rest of thost idiots are keeping quiet cause there is no way they can attempt to justify what those dirtbags did and that's the only reason they come out from under thier rocks is when they think they can sway folks to their cause and stir the pot.


----------



## granfire (Aug 21, 2013)

sfs982000 said:


> Jesse, Al and the rest of thost idiots are keeping quiet cause there is no way they can attempt to justify what those dirtbags did and that's the only reason they come out from under thier rocks is when they think they can sway folks to their cause and stir the pot.



Looked like one of the little thugs didnt belong into their clientel anyhow...

But Momma sounded about like that moron making excuses for the Auburn shooter, not a word of regret, pity or sympathy for the mother's of the victims, but the poor shooter's momma, not having her baby home....


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 21, 2013)

MJS said:


> Sorry Jenn....your son, along with the other 2 pieces of trash, need to be locked up for a long time.



I would amend that to read "Publically removed from existence".  Prison sentences are for those for which there is a chance of reform after which they will no longer be a danger to the society of which they are nominally a part.  Committing murder because you are bored?  That sounds like a clear and present danger to anyone around you and there is only one effective response to that sort of threat.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2013)

This is a horrible story, but maybe we should wait for convictions before we start calling for executions.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 21, 2013)

True :nods:.  As ever, when I speak forcibly for the death penalty (swiftly employed) it is always with the understanding that 'reasonable doubt' has been effectively shown not to be present.


----------



## Tgace (Aug 21, 2013)

What in a childs upbringing/environment/influences leads to this???


----------



## Steve (Aug 21, 2013)

Tgace said:


> What in a childs upbringing/environment/influences leads to this???



That's a good question.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tgace (Aug 21, 2013)

An obvious lack of empathy or respect for the value of human life.....


----------



## Steve (Aug 21, 2013)

Tgace said:


> An obvious lack of empathy or respect for the value of human life.....



That's the result.  What's the cause?  And is it systemic?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tgace (Aug 21, 2013)

If I knew I'd write a book and go on speaking tour Steve. 

It seems to pop up often enough to appear systemic. But I suppose the question is have the percentages of people who do this increased over the years or not? This type of thing (random murder) isn't new.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Starkweather

..but this. 

Starkweather at least had a twisted logic for the killings. Anger at a GF's family..trying to obtain money or cars....etc...but this? Boredom?


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 21, 2013)

And why is it only boys that do this.


----------



## billc (Aug 21, 2013)

There is a possible profile of one of the mother's of the shooters.  If she is actually the mother, she is in jail now and serving a decades long sentence.  I believe what you have here is generations of children raising children without  the input of an adult.  I think this erodes empathy, compassion, self-control and the other emotions that keep one person from injuring or killing other people.  As a child, if these emotions aren't modeled for you or toward you, I don't think that in most cases the emotions will become part of who you are.  Take the worst parts of a young, immature teenager, then put them in charge of a new born baby, with no adult guidance or supervision...and you have the recipe for stone cold killers in the shell of young teenagers.

Girls do this as well, just not in the same numbers.


----------



## billc (Aug 21, 2013)

For some odd reason the White House is silent on this possibly racially motivated killing of an unarmed student...who was just jogging...

http://dailycaller.com/2013/08/21/white-house-spokesman-not-familiar-with-chris-lane-murder/



> &#8220;This sounds like a pretty tragic case. I wouldn&#8217;t want to get ahead of the legal process here and it&#8217;s clear that law enforcement officials are involved and are investigating,&#8221; Earnest said. &#8220;But any act of violence is something that &#8212; the president I think himself has spoken pretty eloquently about violence in our communities and he stood at this podium a few weeks ago where he talked about his concern about the impact that violence is having on, in particular, young people in this country.&#8221;
> Henry pressed Earnest, noting that the President spoke about slain teen Trayvon Martin in the Rose Garden and in the briefing room.
> &#8220;Why hasn&#8217;t [the president] spoken out about this? In this case, you said there was a judicial proceeding. There was one in the Trayvon Martin case. He spoke out extensively on that one,&#8221; Henry said.
> &#8220;There are some people in this room I don&#8217;t thing who would agree with you that the president spoke out extensively on it,&#8221; Earnest responded.


----------



## granfire (Aug 21, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> And why is it only boys that do this.



I don't think it's only boys.
But they do it much more often than girls.

Then again...I don't know too many women with enough spare time on their hands to be bored...


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 21, 2013)

granfire said:


> I don't think it's only boys.
> But they do it much more often than girls.
> 
> Then again...I don't know too many women with enough spare time on their hands to be bored...


I never see roaming bands of girls out committing crime.  I see teen boys all the time.  Normally if its girls there are boys involved as well.  I don't mean murder like this but just in general it's normally boys out acting up breaking stuff or beating people up or robbing.  I guess its the testosterone or something


----------



## shihansmurf (Aug 21, 2013)

Tgace said:


> What in a childs upbringing/environment/influences leads to this???



I was a boy of about 14 when the wolves were reintroduced to Yellowstone. My grandfather was a rancher in the area. I recall that he said to me,  Boy, wait and youll see its only matter of time until the wolves range out of the park.  When they do ranchers will start losing calves and shepherds will start losing lambs. This will not happen because the wolves are maltreated or because they lacked for anything as they were growing from pups. Soon thereafter, boy, ranchers will start killing wolves. This will happen because it is in the nature of the wolf to kill the lamb and the calf.

I remember protesting his thinking because the wolves were endangered and we could put up fences and such. After I voiced this to my grandfather he smiled and told me the following.

You cant talk the wolf out of being a wolf.

I understood his point but as a boy I thought he was wrong. All these years later, Ive been a soldier for many of them and Ive seen the terrible things that people do to each other firsthand. Ive grown to understand that sometimes people act out of fear or momentary rage. Some people though, are like those wolves. Its what they are, and you cant talk them out of being wolves.

I don't know if the above is any answer but every time I see something like this, or read about that kidnapping in Cleveland, or a school shooting, or any of the myriad horrors that fly across the newsfeed every day I think about my grandfather's thoughts on those wolves. Some people are evil. Not in a cartoonish, twirling the mustache kind of way, but in real lack of human compassion and empathy kind of way. Whatever sort of wiring they were supposed to come equipped with seems not to have been shipped with the final product. I' not sure that one can fix what is simply missing.

In any event another innocent person has been killed and three monsters await justice. I hope for God's mercy and healing to the families of all involved.

Mark


----------



## granfire (Aug 22, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> I never see roaming bands of girls out committing crime.  I see teen boys all the time.  Normally if its girls there are boys involved as well.  I don't mean murder like this but just in general it's normally boys out acting up breaking stuff or beating people up or robbing.  I guess its the testosterone or something




Be glad. Because women are even worse when let off he chain.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 22, 2013)

Steve said:


> That's the result. What's the cause? And is it systemic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Parenting by video.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 22, 2013)

granfire said:


> Be glad. Because women are even worse when let off he chain.




In 1979, Barbara Ann Spencer, 16, shot up an elementary school in San Diegoi, killing the principle and a janitor, and injuring eight kids and a cop. 

She told a reporter that she hated Mondays, and the shootings "livened up her day."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brenda_Ann_Spencer


----------



## granfire (Aug 22, 2013)

elder999 said:


> In 1979, Barbara Ann Spencer, 16, shot up an elementary school in San Diegoi, killing the principle and a janitor, and injuring eight kids and a cop.
> 
> She told a reporter that she hated Mondays, and the shootings "livened up her day."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brenda_Ann_Spencer




"Tell me why I don't like Mondays"
(But I can't stand the Stones, so I won't dig that song up)


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 22, 2013)

elder999 said:


> In 1979, Barbara Ann Spencer, 16, shot up an elementary school in San Diegoi, killing the principle and a janitor, and injuring eight kids and a cop.
> 
> She told a reporter that she hated Mondays, and the shootings "livened up her day."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brenda_Ann_Spencer



Yeah that's what I'm saying one or two females for every 50 males.  If it were strictly parental upbringing you would think it would be slightly closer in numbers.  Like in my family it's backward same upbringing yet my sister is the criminal and I'm not.  Kinda strange.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 22, 2013)

Tgace said:


> What in a childs upbringing/environment/influences leads to this???



Good question. I think the answer hints at any real prevention of this kind of tragedy.


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 22, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> Yeah that's what I'm saying one or two females for every 50 males.  If it were strictly parental upbringing you would think it would be slightly closer in numbers.  Like in my family it's backward same upbringing yet my sister is the criminal and I'm not.  Kinda strange.



Maybe it has something to with the way males are treated in society. 

Male Disposability.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Myth_of_Male_Power


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 22, 2013)

granfire said:


> "Tell me why I don't like Mondays"
> (But I can't stand the Stones, so I won't dig that song up)



Isn't that the Boomtown Rats, my dear friend?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 22, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Isn't that the Boomtown Rats, my dear friend?



Yes, yes it is


----------



## granfire (Aug 22, 2013)

good
because I really can't stand the Stones


----------



## Tgace (Aug 22, 2013)

http://www.ijreview.com/2013/08/744...ple-prior-to-gunning-down-australian-student/


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 22, 2013)

Truly shocking and even more so when nothing is made of it in the media and there is relatively little, heard from all the way over here at least, said about the racist hatred involved.  How much of a contrast is necessary with the recent previous case that hit 'the papers' before the general population say that enough is enough with the current lopsided idea of racism?


----------



## Tgace (Aug 24, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Truly shocking and even more so when nothing is made of it in the media and there is relatively little, heard from all the way over here at least, said about the racist hatred involved.  How much of a contrast is necessary with the recent previous case that hit 'the papers' before the general population say that enough is enough with the current lopsided idea of racism?



The problem as I see it is when politicians insert their opinion to score racial points. Either you comment on all racially charged crimes like this Aussie getting killed, or this:

http://www.latimes.com/nation/natio...lton-twitter-spokane-20130823,0,3037624.story

Or you keep your mouth shut entirely. What made the Zimmerman case worthy of a White House comment while they remain silent on these? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MJS (Aug 26, 2013)

sfs982000 said:


> Jesse, Al and the rest of thost idiots are keeping quiet cause there is no way they can attempt to justify what those dirtbags did and that's the only reason they come out from under thier rocks is when they think they can sway folks to their cause and stir the pot.



Agreed!  All the loudmouths seem to be keeping quiet about the 2 trash bags that beat that poor WWII Vet to death.  That poor man has probably done more good in his life, than those 2 punks could do in 10 lifetimes.


----------



## MJS (Aug 26, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Truly shocking and even more so when nothing is made of it in the media and there is relatively little, heard from all the way over here at least, said about the racist hatred involved.  How much of a contrast is necessary with the recent previous case that hit 'the papers' before the general population say that enough is enough with the current lopsided idea of racism?



Yup, sad but true.  The media and the rest of the circus clowns, made poor innocent Trayvon into national uproar.  Odd....you dont see any uproar about this.  Go figure.


----------

